# Built another Bear Baiting Barrel



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

We have been using barrels for bears a few years now and really like them, we finished this one this morning. Got any ides or suggestions for improvement? Do you have a photo of you barrel to post? I would like to see it.....

The Barrel








The pipe we cut to run the chains thru to hold it to a tree.








Welded a rod to keep the hole smooth so the bears would not tear up any hyde.








The pipe welded to the barrel.









We welded a small piece of square tubing on the inside so when the bear starts digging inside, the bar forces his grip to open and loose bait so it will last longer.


----------



## minnesotaarcher (Jan 28, 2007)

*Idea for noctunal bears*

A few years back we had a bear hitting our bait only at about 1:00 according to the game camera,in the morning. Since it was too far to go to take it out at night and bring back in in the morning, we made a door that opened on a timer and closed the same way. Within a week of the bear smeeling the food but not being able to get to it, he started checking it during the day. Worked like a charm. Great ideas you have there to make the bait last longer.


----------



## itz gunnar (Jan 25, 2009)

minnesotaarcher said:


> A few years back we had a bear hitting our bait only at about 1:00 according to the game camera,in the morning. Since it was too far to go to take it out at night and bring back in in the morning, we made a door that opened on a timer and closed the same way. Within a week of the bear smeeling the food but not being able to get to it, he started checking it during the day. Worked like a charm. Great ideas you have there to make the bait last longer.


It would be interesting to see how you made the timer and also brock that is a great looking baiting station best of luck on the bears


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

itz gunnar said:


> it would be interesting to see how you made the timer


x2....!


----------



## minnesotaarcher (Jan 28, 2007)

*Timer*

I wish I had pictures, but I do not. We Welded in a hinged door and frame on the side, about 6" I believe. Then took a 12v linear actuator and mounted it to the door and a cross brack we welded in the back side. Then we made a tray on 1/3 or the top out of expanded metal and strapped a small 12v battery like the vexlar depth finders use and a timer for a deer feeded. It took some wiring with relays to make it work both ways, but it worked like a charm once we finished it. I might have to contact my buddy that has the barrel and see if he could shoot me some photos. 

One thing, you need to tie everything realy good, we even strapped the barrel to a tree with pallet bindings because they would get mad at the barrel if they could not get in.


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

Any more thoughts on how I could improve it?

Thanks,


----------



## Top-Pin (Apr 5, 2006)

Those little pieces of pipe you have welded to the back of your barrel for your chain/strap. ARE NOT STRONG ENOUGH> Wrap your chain around the barrel also. I had a bear pull apart a master lock and take my barrel 50 yards down the hill. You should have seen my face when I walked up to my bait site with a missing barrel. Thought it was stolen seeing my lock on the ground I picked it up to expecting to see the bolt cutter marks instead seeing it pulled apart. Went looking for my barrel and when I found it 50 yards away then I was wishing I had something a little more powerful then my bow. 
Fed that bear over 200lbs of bait that year. Saw him once and he was a giant. Way bigger then what I normally see around these parts which average 200lb bears. I'd guess he was close to double that. Especially by the time he got done eating all my bait.. 

You do know to put a ton of big logs in front of the barrel opening so he has to tear it all apart to get to it. The more the logs are moved the bigger he is.


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

Top-Pin said:


> Those little pieces of pipe you have welded to the back of your barrel for your chain/strap. ARE NOT STRONG ENOUGH> Wrap your chain around the barrel also. I had a bear pull apart a master lock and take my barrel 50 yards down the hill. You should have seen my face when I walked up to my bait site with a missing barrel. Thought it was stolen seeing my lock on the ground I picked it up to expecting to see the bolt cutter marks instead seeing it pulled apart. Went looking for my barrel and when I found it 50 yards away then I was wishing I had something a little more powerful then my bow.
> Fed that bear over 200lbs of bait that year. Saw him once and he was a giant. Way bigger then what I normally see around these parts which average 200lb bears. I'd guess he was close to double that. Especially by the time he got done eating all my bait..
> 
> You do know to put a ton of big logs in front of the barrel opening so he has to tear it all apart to get to it. The more the logs are moved the bigger he is.


I used to have a piece of rod welded to the barrel to loop my chain threw, but I did have a bear break that. (see attached pic) Seven years ago I welded on a piece of pipe to the barrel and thay have never even loosend one, the secret to it is making the chain tight so they cant rock the barrel back and forth. 

I don't put a ton of logs in front of the barrel. I have seen small 150# bears move logs that took all I could do to put them where I wanted. I have noticed that if I leave that clear they use it, and that is the position I want them in for my shot. Also, If I dig a small hole right in front of the barrel opening and fill it with grease, the more a bear gets on him and tracks off spreading the scent. 








This is the barrel on the left that I didn't have attached tight and the bears broke it off after it was empty.


----------



## IdahoGobbler (Apr 22, 2005)

those do look pretty awesome I would say what you do have welded on is strong enough one think I am trying this year is to have that whole then weld to bars on each side of the whole forcing the bear to only beable to put his paw in side ways and will not let it come out with a fist full of bait


----------



## -FREDDY- (May 2, 2009)

Brock-ID, Nothing needs to be done to your design!!! It works great!!! 
After seeing this post, I decided to print these photo's out and build them, after setting them up and using them, I must say they work great!

Will post some videos after I record a few later in the month!

Thank you Brock!


----------

